# Video editing software...



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

So what video editing software do you consider to be the best? What do you look for as in features? I'm currently using Cyberlink PowerDirector 8 right now which is fun, easy and smooth to run. Has good mix down options but it lacks in effects, control of the tracks and well mostly effects. 
The main video track is evil and will destroy and distort your timeline with ease. Not to mention other flaws and limitations.. I know there is better out there but what? ... I looked into sony vegas but was put off quite quickly over the layout and confusing interface...


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Final Cut Pro, is what I used in my film class.

http://www.apple.com/finalcutstudio/finalcutpro/

I'm not sure if it is just for MAC's though. =/


----------



## Eyes Open (Jun 8, 2010)

Agreed, Final Cut Pro is a really good one. The organization is great and it's a quick learn. Playback is nice with the multiple screens. Exporting doesn't take too long either.

I'm pretty biased, though. I haven't used any other systems.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

aawwww.... I don't use mac 
I know mac is like the business when it comes to video and audio but yeah I'm stuck in the land of PC. Pinnacle studios looks ok apart from the fact it says it can only handle two video tracks.. wtf. *still lost*...


----------



## Refu (Mar 5, 2010)

Sony Vegas is nice, recommend it.


----------



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

I use the same program as you, it's the one I found that worked the best even though I did have some problems with it ^^. Final cut pro is awesome too but I don,t have a mac either:tongue:


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I tried Ulead 11 but it crashes when importing large files so I've gone full circle and come back to sony vegas. I haven't opened it yet though.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Refu said:


> Sony Vegas is nice, recommend it.


same. I used this program form one of my amv s. It work a bit better then windows movie maker.


----------



## IllBeBach (Jun 11, 2010)

By far my favorite software is Final Cut Pro. It is so easy to use, and lets you do so much. It is pretty complicated when you are unfamiliar with the software, but the tutorials that come with it give you a good head start. After that you can start learning things on your own. Most Hollywood films are edited with Final Cut Pro.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah yeah but as I said .... no mac = :sad: I would if I had some extra cash flying about the place!! roud:


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Refu said:


> Sony Vegas is nice, recommend it.


Yea. Sony Vegas 8.0 is good.
I recommend trying it.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

What is it about 9.0 that you find bad? I've seen someone else say that as well. Is 8.0 faster at processing?


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Hiccups24-7 said:


> What is it about 9.0 that you find bad? I've seen someone else say that as well. Is 8.0 faster at processing?


I'm not sure I have never tried 9.0.
I did hear it wasn't as good as 8.0 tho.


----------



## AllintheMind11 (Jul 7, 2010)

For simple interface and use with "professional" editing software, Sony Vegas is the best. It's what I use for editing videos for my youtube channel. I am going to school to learn how to use Avid, which I'm not too excited for. 

Also, Vegas is pretty simple for edting AMV's - anime fan here. I'm hoping to be in a multi editor project called AMV Hell 5. I was in 4 and had some pretty badass clips. If you haven't seen any of the amv hells and are somewhat an anime fan, I would say check em' out.


----------

